# Slightly Larger P365 Coming



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Called the P365 XL. Barrel is .6" longer. The 12 round magazine is flush fit. Due out this summer. Lots of other 9mm pistols this length & height but if they're chopped down full-size pistols they're much thicker.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Called the P365 XL. Barrel is .6" longer. The 12 round magazine is flush fit. Due out this summer. Lots of other 9mm pistols this length & height but if they're chopped down full-size pistols they're much thicker.


Well, that will be interesting.


----------



## USN52 (Jul 8, 2011)

I bought a 365 XL three weeks ago, and could not be happier. Purchased a holster for it and have been practicing with it to be my EDC, I have had zero problems with mine and has fired anything I put thru it. I like the feel and the weight of the gun and it is red dot ready, just waiting for the Romeo Zero to be released.


----------

